# simulador gratuito de vhdl



## _Keko_ (Mar 16, 2008)

Tengo que hacer un proyecto de vhdl, y tengo el problema de que no encuentro un compilador y un simulador gratuito de vhdl. Alguien me recomienda alguno?

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## eliben (Mar 17, 2008)

Aldec ActiveHDL - student edition


----------



## _Keko_ (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya me lo he descargado, ahora el problema que tengo es que me estoy volviendo loco porque no sé cómo manejarlo, si alguien habria echo algún proyecto en este programa sería de gran ayuda que me guie un poco.

Disculpen las molestias...


----------



## Jodorro (Nov 23, 2009)

A mi tambien me sería de ayuda esa información, ¿nadie sabe nada acerca de vhdl?


----------

